# Do your relatives think you're weird?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

mine do.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

They haven't really said I am 'weird'. But I think they must feel it sometimes, cos sometimes I am so quiet around them.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, they think I am very peculiar and unique.. their words exactly. I was told by one of my brothers once that if we were not related he would have choose to hang with me... interesting... it's mutual though so in spite of the fact that it hurt... I got over it. Ya don't pick your family... you just get stuck with them. My family/relatives are all peculiar to me too.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

They never said it outright but I can sense they don't look at me as normal like they do my step-sister. I'm the weirdo who doesn't talk at family gatherings, nor asks how anybody else is doing because frankly, I just don't care about them.

I'm the strange one that likes literature and "dark" music. Heh.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Resonance said:


> They did, but now they are pretty much all dead, so the jokes on them


wow that was pretty blunt. sounds like you had some bad experiences.

As for me,
I dont know. I don't really know any of my relatives like that.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Relatives or not, whoever gets to know me will think I'm weird because I am not typical and I'm content with that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know because they wouldn't tell me to my face. But they must think I'm strange because I almost never speak around them. All of my cousins etc. are really smart and outgoing so I feel like a failure compared to them. I don't see my relatives very often and I'm very anxious around them, because they're like strangers to me.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> Relatives or not, whoever gets to know me will think I'm weird because I am not typical and I'm content with that.


good on you.

it's very hard for me to be like that. to be okay with being weird, it's just that it gets so many negative responses

if i were able to do that, i don't think i would have social anxiety

it's just that i feel very different from the world, and haven't yet been able to come to terms with that. feeling that way makes you feel very rejected, shunned, looked down upon, hated

i really wish i could be okay with it. my world would be so much more enjoyable


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely. Even my closest siblings treat me like an alien.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

people are such f ucking a ssholes to people with sucky social skills. 


i mean, it's deplorable. how much social suavite is valued in our world, to the point where anyone who doesn't have any is shunned/ridiculed. it is really very sad


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Proud to be weird.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

They have stated that I am weird and/or retarded on several occasions. I agree with the former.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't speak with my relatives much but I suspect they feel I'm a weird guy when I do. I suspect everyone thinks/feels I'm a weird guy though. My bro is indirectly referred to me as weird on many occasions


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Mine don't. At least they've never said anything about it to me. Sometimes I think some of them are weird though! :lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My moms side of the family all got their own problems, waay worse off than I am..they don't see me as "weird" or anything, I feel completely 100% comfortable around them.
While on my dads side they act awkward around me ..they ignore my existance & only talk to my sister...


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes. It bothers me a little, I didn't even come around last Christmas.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I suppose so, a group on my Mum's side think I'm some kind of incompetant idiot with no common sense. Truth is, they just make me so stressed I start making stupid mistakes.

Doesn't bother me though, they can go to hell. Seriously, they encapsulate everything I despise about people. Luckily, I rarely ever see them but still, I'd quite happily never see them again.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

They probably do think I'm strange (not my immediate family, and only a select number of relatives from my dad's side), what with me being too quiet and all... ehh... I couldn't care less.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

They probably do.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope because i don't know them.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much. I don't have very many relatives left though, and of those that I do have, I rarely see them. I've heard them talking about me behind my back though, at christmas gatherings and things. I always think... if you're going to gossip about someone behind that person's back, you could at least be thoughtful enough to _try_ not to let that person hear. :roll


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep. I'm the black sheep in my extended family, along with my sister and brother.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

No. Everyone in my family is weird. We're a mentally ill bunch.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Probably.

The last time I visited my grandmother, she would lower her voice to say things to people about how she didn't think I had any friends, how I did things to avoid her, etc.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sure they do. Never said it to my face, though.


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I am the purple sheep of the family. I feel like I make them uncomfortable. At Christmas and other holidays I always tend to stick with a certain group of my family and avoid being left alone with the ones I dont like.


----------



## ghost cat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure they probably do. But if I was to put my weird up against their weird, they would seem the weirder ones between us.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Absolutely.

But then, I *am *pretty damn weird actually.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

No I can be myself around my family.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of. I hide it well, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I am a nut.

Just kidding.

They know I am shy. I communicate when there is something to communicate about - it must also be a guy thing. :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say so...


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

No, apparently I'm a comedian to them.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably. My grandmother whispers to other family members about me when I'm right in front of them, she probably thinks I'm mentally challenged. One time, my cousin who I rarely talk to was like "hey let's catch up" and I informed her that I don't go to clubs, don't have a boyfriend, never have, never been on a date. She was like...oh. Awkward silence followed. And whenever we go to my dad's family's house I usually sit in one place all night waiting for it to be over. That's weird.

So yeah people probably think I'm weird...but I _am_ weird..


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Not only my relatives...everyone thinks I am weird


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They probably do. But they never mentioned it to me personally.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I'm the weird boy of the family, I'm weird and I was born a male.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sure they do although no one has ever said anything to me.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

it could be just our perception which always thinks people think the worst of us that causes us to think our relatives think we're weird. maybe if we didn't think that, and were able to be ourselves unhindered by these thoughts, they would actually quite enjoy our company


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

jijiji said:


> they would actually quite enjoy our company


They could enjoy being with you but think you are weird anyway, even talk sh*t behind your back to other relatives.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Pshhh, my relatives are the weird ones. :b

Not afraid to admit that I'm adored by them, for whatever reason. They are in my comfort zone though and stuck by for some pretty crappy decisions on my part.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

wow to the eight people who voted "no" :boogie
unless u have not met them or do not converse with them do they still not think you are weird? that must be nice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea I haven't seen any of them weirdos in many years now.


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

They probably think I'm weird. I've been shy around them my whole life - and for some reason they seem to think that I'm only shy around them and that to everyone else in the world I'm extroverted. Also I don't have any jokes to tell like they do. I don't have a boyfriend to bring around them to meet them. And I like to just sit quietly in a corner watching tv, playing with my phone, or listening to their conversations during gatherings. I'm not weird, I'm just introverted. Only the other introverted relatives understand this and probably don't even think that I'm weird.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Whenever they come over to visit our house i always stay up in my room and pretend I'm not home while my parents entertain them. I don't leave my room until they are gone... I guess they prolly know I'm up here though so yeah they think im weird


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

TheCollector said:


> I cannot vote "yes" or "no". I think many of my family members manage, with a healthy amount of cognitive dissonance, to see me as both weird and boringly normal. When being normal is a good thing, I'm weird, but when being weird is a good thing, I'm boringly normal.
> 
> Despite being seen as weird because I'm a shut-in who hasn't regularly left the house in about seven years and possessing traits that would obviously point to severe social anxiety and OCD, I'm also seen as boringly normal because I'm quiet, mild-mannered, and polite. Just to show you that this isn't all in my head, my youngest sister, who sees herself as a non-conformist because she dresses like someone who might identify themselves as a non-conformist, once commented that I'm "the one person in this family who's normal" (she meant it as a backhanded compliment), then, after pausing when she realized that this statement contradicted her belief that I'm highly abnormal, she qualified it with, "well, not normal exactly..." Ha! I cannot win. Not only do I get derided for my abnormal behavior, but I also get derided for my ostensibly normal behavior.


you're really good at writing.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

No. Just really quiet and insanely boring.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

heyJude said:


> No. Just really quiet and insanely boring.


This, but they probs think im weird aswell..the amount of time I've spent in my room over the years. They probs think how the hell can he stay in his room for that long and wonder what im up to....errrm avoiding humans lol.

Time to change though..had enough of my own company and existing on pause. :roll


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I love my relatives especially my cousins. I think they think I'm weird, but they don't care. We are all pretty similar and form a pretty cohesive bond as a family. I feel more alive when they are around.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted no because they are worse off than I; But I suppose that some do.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Excluding my brother, mines just think I am too quiet or too "secluded", as my mom will put it. My sister is the only one who thinks I'm weird, b/c she's more outgoing,louder, and has more of a social life..gtf..


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. I'm pretty sure my relatives talk sh*t about me too. I've had relatives say I need to shape up. I've been told my behavior is abnormal. Even my younger cousins have called me weird. You pretty much have to adhere to certain "norms" in my family or your are just done for. I don't fit those norms so I get scorned at. Regardless of me being the weird one in my family I'm pretty sure most of my uncles at least still think I'm awesome. Oh well...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

different, but not werid


----------



## Camille Katrina (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I baffle my relatives because they don't know where to pigeon-hole me. I am the only one in my generation who is not married or dating someone. For some reason they think this is weird. :|


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

_Yes some of them do. What's normal though right? lol _


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

heyJude said:


> No. Just really quiet and insanely boring.


Saame.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, but I think it's more jokingly then seriously...I hope


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

My family know I'm weird, but I know they're weird too. In fact everyone I know is a bit weird. I wonder what are normal people like...


----------



## mooseick (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm sure they think im strange. but my family i live with i can be myself around and im kinda a unque little strange one so xD they prob think im weird thats okay xD


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Needs to be a maybe option. I don't know what they say about me when I'm not around.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

well, my sister thinks i'm a witch.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

They have called me slow and said that I kinda freeze up when they try to hug me.


Oooh Atticus, you could use that to your advantage. Muahahaha!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Occasionally one of them will say something. But it's to be expected. I'm a 37 year old man who doesn't work and lives with his parents. My mother criticizes me a lot and that hurts but she is no more normal than I am. She's just lucky enough to have a husband. I don't think she could have ever survived without him. Or maybe she would have survived but certainly not thrived. 

My mother largely raised me while my dad worked. I suspect a lot of my weirdness comes from her. My dad is pretty weird too. He's just functionally weird. Meaning that he may get some strange looks but his weirdness doesn't keep him from functioning in the world. He got a job and worked and so forth.

My sister comes around sometimes. Fortunately, she usually doesn't bring her husband along. I like him but I'm sure he wonders what's up with me and it's just....awkward. So I hide out in my room when they both come.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> well, my sister thinks i'm a witch.


hahah

that is awesome

maybe not

but it could be



sersesat said:


> My dad just called me super weird multiple times on the ride home


what a beeeeitch. what kind of parent says that?



Aloysius said:


> Yes. Because I am, and so are they.


teehee.

tru dat


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My relatives are either so distant or so exceedingly weird on their own that they're not likely to even notice how odd I am.

I'm 38 and have an aunt I've met only once in my life & she thinks my name is Carl. She might know it's Karl if she saw me for more than a couple hours in a lifetime.

Well, I'm closer to her than my only uncle who I've never met at all, though I hear that uncle had some cardiac surgery within the last year.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sersesat said:


> My dad just called me super weird multiple times on the ride home


You have a father who talks? My father died in 2005, which reduced his speaking from a few words a day down to zero, so not a lot a change in communication level.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_well, I live far from any of my relatives and have for about 25 years so they don't really know me as well as if I were within driving distance_


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Back when I was younger, I used to avoid extended family events and just stay home, or if relatives visited, I hid in my room, pretty sure they thought me strange...Now that I'm all grown up, it's heaps better and I've gotten to know some of them :-]


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Haha, yeah, but I don't mind it all the time. It makes me feel special for being more interesting, because that's what I am: interesting. But it really gets me mad when people say it in a snobbish sort of way. As if I'm not good enough or something, so I'm "weird." That's annoying. =/ My brother is the one that says it more. My cousin told me once like four years ago, but I know my family says that about me behind my back currently.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Never asked them, but i wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

They thought I am hopeless.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably, unless they know already know others or have mental health issues themselves.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

madwabaunsee said:


> I live within a whole community of wierd inbreed family members. They stay away from my house because I dont loan money, give rides, lend out anything, or do any favors for anyone. yes...i am weird and they make me that way.


this post is great


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think weird might be a kind way to say it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

No, I don't think so. I believe they just think I'm extremely quiet or just isolated.


----------

